# Recopie vidéo - uniquement en HDMI ?



## tyler_d (11 Mars 2011)

Content de récupérer la 4.3 pour la recopie vidéo (parce que le reste.... mouais bon bof quoi).
Et j'ai peur que cela ne fonctionne qu'avec le (nouveau?) connecteur hdmi ?
J'ai le connecteur "classique" pour brancher l'ipad et l'iphone à la télé, mais aucune nouvelle option.
Le cable coute quand meme 50euros (!), alors si je dois racheter un cable pour avoir une option qui devrait déja etre de base dans l'os..... comment dire....


----------



## Queerasfolk (11 Mars 2011)

Qu'est-ce que c'est la "recopie vidéo" ?

Si tu parles du mode miroir, il n'est activé que sur l'iPad 2... Par contre, ton câble (à 30&#8364; il me semble, pas 50&#8364 est utilisable avec l'iPad 2, mais bien sûr ne transmet pas le son contrairement à l'HDMI.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2011)

En effet, ça marche en HDMi et en VGA, mais sur l'iPad 2 seulement.


----------



## Lamar (3 Avril 2011)

Je relance ce fil pour avoir une information précise :
je veux faire de la recopie video depuis un (futur) iPad 2 avec un adaptateur VGA, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il existe encore certaines limitations. Peut-on faire de la recopie intégrale avec toutes les applications et particulièrement Safari et Pages ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------

